# Police work out agreement with other towns



## MCLEA (Jul 23, 2004)

Police work out agreement with other towns
By Lisa Gentes / Daily News Staff
Tuesday, June 28, 2005 

NORTHBOROUGH -- Police will not have to worry about what jurisdiction they're in when responding to emergencies or chasing criminals. 

The Board of Selectmen last night approved an Inter-Municipal Agreement among the towns of Shrewsbury, Westborough and Northborough, making it easier to fight crime in areas where town lines intersect. 

The initial idea was proposed by the police chiefs of the three towns about four years ago. 

Northborough Police Chief Mark Leahy said the idea grew out of concern for policing of Boston Hill -- the area of routes 9 and 20 -- where all three towns intersect. 

Leahy said the proposal remained dormant for several years due to police chiefs retiring, but chiefs met last year to breathe new life into the concept. 

"We're not about to start policing other communities," Leahy said. 

However, the agreement is designed for situations when a police officer might be out of jurisdiction and not able to pursue a criminal, such as a speeding driver or emergencies right over the town line. 

"No one expects this to be an everyday occurrence ... but it will make our policing much more efficient," the chief said. 

The agreement has already been signed and adopted by the town of Shrewsbury, Leahy said.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Having worked in two of the three towns many years back I can say this is a very good move. 

While not a everyday need, it will be helpful for them not to have to worry about town-lines for those once in a while situations.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

maybe this is a stupid question, but wouldnt it have just been easier for the chief to appoint the officers in neighboring towns as specials. I know a couple of towns that do this, and it seems to handle any issues. I can just imagine the amount of red tape that it took to get something like this done and I am sure a mouthpiece will have a field day with it in court.


----------

